# AMD Radeo HD 6470M driver problem



## zippos (Feb 27, 2012)

I just bought a new laptop and i'm having some problems installing the video card. I noticed that all the games I run are using my Intel HD Graphics insdead of my video card. I tried some drivers but it's still not working. I tried even the auto detector software from the amd official website but after the software reconize my video card and download and run the install i get a strange error like the next one. I'll attach a pic with my system specs. Btw it's a HP pavilion g6 laptop and it's running on win 7 x86. I dunno what to do... the problem it's really weird.

LE: I also tried to download the driver manualy. I've downloaded the Radeon HD 6xxxM Series driver but it's still not workin...i got the same error as before...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & complete Model Number of the laptop?
No additional drivers should be required for a new laptop. Any driver updates should be obtained only from the laptop manufacturer's site.
Have you referred to the owner's manual?


----------



## zippos (Feb 27, 2012)

Well...I'm not home and i don't have the user manual next to me. I tried to look for driver @ Hp website also but that was useless. I tried the auto detect software they provide but it doesn't find my laptop. I really dunno what to do.

This is all info i can get.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if this helps you > How to use Switchable Graphics - YouTube


----------



## zippos (Feb 27, 2012)

1st of all I don't have a Nvidia GPU. I have an AMD Ati....and i know how to use the switchable graphics. The main problem is i can't find a good driver for my GPU to do that....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only driver you can use on that system will come from HP.

Hit FN + ESC and see if that gives you the model number.

In device manager under display adapter, does it show both devices the ATI and Intel graphics?


----------



## zippos (Feb 27, 2012)

It shows the both devices: Ati and Intel.
I'm using HP Support assistant and it says the product name is: QA885EA , but when i click on Access online resources for my PC it says it can find this model... facepalm :|


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could that be G6-1114sq ? 
Is there a tag on the bottom?

But actually if both devices are shown in device manager without a yellow or red call out it has a driver and is working.


----------



## zippos (Feb 27, 2012)

but if it's working, why i cant switch between graphics?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you set the program up to use the high performance in the ATI control panel?

Most have to be plugged in and windows power settings set to performance mode.

From HP> HP Notebook PCs - Switchable Graphics on Notebooks Configured with Intel and ATI GPUs - c03048374 - HP Business Support Center

And the Video I meant to post the first time.

Activating the AMD Radeon 6490m/6770m quick video tutorial - YouTube


----------



## zippos (Feb 27, 2012)

It works finnaly. Tnx for helping me guys!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So what did you have to do to get it working?


----------



## zippos (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmmmm i tought i made it work but... it seems it's a HP issue. I hope they fix it soon. I'm not the only one having this problem.


----------



## bramke (Nov 9, 2012)

i have driver problem as well with hd 6470m on windows 8 , on windows 7 it was working fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does your laptop manufacturer provide Win8 drivers for your model laptop?


----------



## bramke (Nov 9, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Does your laptop manufacturer provide Win8 drivers for your model laptop?


yes but they are appearantly bad


----------



## bramke (Nov 9, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Does your laptop manufacturer provide Win8 drivers for your model laptop?


its this machine 
Productspecificaties HP Pavilion g7-1110sb notebook-pc | HP®-ondersteuning=

and this is the error 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ive writen to hp aswel

my version is with windows 8 x64 pro media center and at the site they say its for windows 8 x64 pro

would that be the reason , they need drivers for the media center edition?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No a Win x64 driver is a Win8 x64 driver, what I've always found on Win7 is you have to install the Intel driver first and then the Nvida driver, if you update either it stops working.


----------



## bramke (Nov 9, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> No a Win x64 driver is a Win8 x64 driver, what I've always found on Win7 is you have to install the Intel driver first and then the Nvida driver, if you update either it stops working.


 
well this is the site 
Download software en drivers HP Pavilion g7-1110sb notebook-pc | HP®-ondersteuning
there is no chipset driver , only grafic card and this one seems to give problems


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Intel driver is listed under the nvida drivers


> Intel High-Definition (HD) grafische driver ►
> 2012-10-18 , Versie:9.17.10.2857, 136.5M


----------



## bramke (Nov 9, 2012)

fixed it ! 

tryed one of the other drivers ,
there where 3 possible drivers at the site 

but the download there is pretty slow on vdsl line

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ty for the help anyway


----------

